# Space ship / station sounds



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

I am looking for some sound tracks that are kinda spacey. Something like you are exploring an "abandoned" space ship or space station and you are discovering something terrible and mysterious has happened to the crew. Maybe an ambient track with effects thrown in such as distant machinery, metal ripping, alien creatures, etc. Maybe some video game has the sound what I am looking for?
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

You could start here, and there are many other free sound effects sites too...

http://www.freesfx.co.uk/sfx/spaceship

Try searching categorically for "metal clanging" and specific things that you want, I'm sure there are sounds in generic (non-horror) categories that will do the job nicely.

In addition, if you like really creepy stuff, Neil Norman and his Cosmic Orchestra--this is a recording from way back--in one of his Science Fiction Hits CDs, did a track I think is called "Vampire Planet" and this is a semi-musical soundscape, but when I say music, it is not melodic, but stretched-out, slow and very frightening, with weird sounds and things that sound like voices wailing. It unnerves me, seriously!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm, think I have some alien/space effects. Let me cruz thru my library this weekend & see what I have for ya


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

what about the death ray from the original "War of the Worlds"??

I've got 3-4 on my hd if you need them.....

Spookmaster


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Retro or non-retro?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

If I understand your response, retro...the original from 55 or so...

Spookmaster


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I road space mountain at disneyland during halloween when it was converted with space ghost effects.
When i was waiting in line, they were playing very creepy space sound effects and muffled astronuat voices, sounded somewhat like you were in the alien movie!
Maybe you can find those sounds online, it was very creepy and spooky waiting for an hour!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking for non-retro sounds. So far, I have downloaded 3 background tracks that I will add sounds to:
Vampire Planet, by Neil Norman
Synaptic Transmission by Atrium Carceri
Atmosfear by Atrium Carceri

The Space Mountain music sounds interesting.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Perhaps throwing in some creaking metal, or scraping noises, every so often... like there's something moving around, or trapped and trying to get out...


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Just had this thought, too... take a piece of the intro from "Welcome To The Machine" by Pink Floyd... loop that in the background... some sort of big, ominous-sound machine


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Tribal Gothic has some great creepy space music.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know if it quite fits what you want but you can check out Disney's Sounds of Outer Space









It has some soundscape-type stuff on it, there might be one or two that would fit. 
It also has all the sound effects used in them separated into their own tracks.
It looks like the link on this site still works but if not, PM me.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Tribal Gothic was indeed quite good. Much thanks.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Might I suggest the track "Owolowa" from the _Fourth Kind_ soundtrack? It starts at 3:07 in this video:


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Those looking for some spooky space sound effects should check out "Crawling" on Attrition's "This Death House" album.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I realize it's kind of late, but this post to the forum on December 28 would be absolutely PERFECT for space ship/station ambiance:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/133296-dark-ambient-soundscape.html

Here's the video:








> Might I suggest the track "Owolowa" from the Fourth Kind soundtrack? It starts at 3:07 in this video:


Repo Man, thanks for the heads-up. This whole CD is great.


----------

